# OnChange ->Reload mit Parameter



## ahykes (11. November 2004)

Hallo Zusammen!  

Ich habe ein Listenfeld*Bumms*. So, und wenn es sich ändert möchte ich die Seite neuladen....soweit kein Problem. Nun möchte ich der Seite beim Neuladen aber einen Parameter mit an die Hand geben.Das ganze könnte dann ja so aussehen :

```
onChange="getUrl("edit.php?variable1&variable2")"
```

Kann das so funktionieren?    Gibt es eine Funktion wie "getUrl"?  Ich möchte einfach nur einen Reload mit Parameter beim Inhaltwechsel des Listenfeldes machen.


----------



## ahykes (11. November 2004)

gibt es denn keinerlei Möglichkeiten, bei einem OnChange-Event eine Seite zu laden? Gibt es nichts was so gehen könnte : ?

javascript:document.open(seite.php)


----------



## Quaese (11. November 2004)

Hi,

versuche mal folgendes:

```
onchange="location.href=location.href+'?parameter=wert';"
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. November 2004)

Da so ein *Bumms*  ein Formularfeld ist, packe es in ein Formular.... die sind schliesslich dazu da, Daten zu übermitteln.

Variante 1:
Die Variable bleibt immer gleich...
packe ein verstecktes Input ins Formular:

```
<form action="edit.php"> 
<input type="hidden"name="variable"value="wert">
 <select onchange="this.form.submit()">
  <option>variable1</option>
  <option>variable2</option>
  <option>variable3</option>
  <option>variable4</option>
 </select>
</form>
```

Variante 2:
Die Variable ändert sich...jenachdem, was im *Bumms* ausgewählt wurde...
dann gebe dem Listenfeld den Namen der Variable, den jeweiligen Wert schreibe in die Options.


```
<form action="edit.php"> 
 <select onchange="this.form.submit()"name="variable">
  <option>wert1</option>
  <option>wert2</option>
  <option>wert3</option>
  <option>wert4</option>
 </select>
</form>
```

Gesendet wird das Formular in beiden Fällen per

```
onchange="this.form.submit()"
```
 ...im *Bumms*.
Diese Anweisung, in einem Formularfeld notiert, 
bewirkt beim Ändern des Formularfeldes das Absenden des Formulars. in welchem sich dieses Formularfeld befindet.

Wenn du dann noch einen normalen Submit-Button in das Formularfeld packst, brauchen auch Leute mit deaktiviertem JS nicht in die Röhre zu schauen.


----------



## ahykes (12. November 2004)

@ Quaese :

Vielen Dank! Genauso hat es funktioniert!


----------

